# New Obedience Title



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just got home from Jackson, MS. Conner had a pretty good day. We got 4th in utility and 3rd in open for our 8th UDX leg. We also finished our Obedience Master (OM1) title today. (For those unfamiliar with this title, it is a point system based on scores of 190 and above in open and utility).

Conner was in total La-La Land in Open, but he still managed to pull off a 198. I can't complain too much about that, but I would like to see a little more focus out of him between exercises. He sometimes gets like that during the second class of the day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good job!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Well done.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrads to Conner and you! Great Team!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great job Jodie and Conner! You are getting pretty close to that UDX, must be very exciting! Keep up the good work!! Congrats on your OM1 too!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW!!! What a nice score!!! Got any pictures??? Congratulations! Keep on going, you'll get that UDX in no time! =] 

Maddie gives a paws up for you guys! =]


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow!! Congratulations  La-la land and a 198? Grins.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent results! Congratulations. . .


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

huge congratulations! you must be so proud! and getting close to that UDX title, that's fantastic. So much work and training, and an incredible bond between you and your dog, are required for the UD let alone the UDX!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on your new title!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the congratulations. It's been a really fun experience, but it's been tough too. I bought Conner strictly as a pet from a newspaper ad before I had ever heard of competitive obedience. We got our first UDX leg exactly one year ago. The very next trial is when Conner's chronic stay problem started. We've spent months at a time out of open, and right now we're only showing in open once a weekend. I have learned never say your dog is steady on stays if you plan on campaigning him because chances are pretty good that a problem will crop up at some point!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way COOL! I am so happy for you both! Congratulations, can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Thanks for all the congratulations. It's been a really fun experience, but it's been tough too. I bought Conner strictly as a pet from a newspaper ad before I had ever heard of competitive obedience. We got our first UDX leg exactly one year ago. The very next trial is when Conner's chronic stay problem started. We've spent months at a time out of open, and right now we're only showing in open once a weekend. I have learned never say your dog is steady on stays if you plan on campaigning him because chances are pretty good that a problem will crop up at some point!


Well you have just done great, you should be very proud of what you two have accomplished! 

I think that statement goes with a lot of things. I know in agility never say you got solid: startline stays, contacts, weave entries... they always come back and bite you in the butt!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job! The OM title sounds very cool from what I've heard. You'll have that UDX in no time!


----------

